# Any one familiar with Foremost Lathe?



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, interested in woodturning. Not sure what I need but came across a chance to buy a Foremost Lathe from someone who inherited and knows nothing about it. I couldn't find anything out this brand on the internet. The only thing going I can gather is that it is a Harbor Freight brand? But if you go to HF they have Central Machinery.

Thoughts and any other advice welcome.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Foremost was not a HF brand that I know of. Foremost is apparently out of business but the lathe probably uses off the shelf bearings and pulleys. Don't pay much for it. How much are they asking? Vaguely similar to some Craftsman lathes. The important things are does it spin true and the size of the threads and Morse taper. Taper is probably a #1 or #2 but it's important to know which. Taper sizes can be found on the internet and are easy to measure. Just looking at the picture I'd guess the threads are 3/4-16 but that's only a guess. If they are something uncommon it can make buying faceplates and chucks more difficult/expensive. Most common threads on lathes this size are 1-8 and 3/4-16.

Picture rotated to prevent neck breaking.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This tube style lathe came with many different manufacturing or brand names. You do not say how much people asking for this lathe. Would not give more than $25 to $50 for it. If do a search for Foremost lathes HF does come up but they stopped selling their tube style version of this lathe many years ago.

From the picture do not see a threaded spindle, so not sure what Morse taper the lathe has. Parts for this lathe will be expensive if can find them.

We do not know what want to turn you can turn small stuff on a big lathe but only small stuff on a mini lathe. If you are looking for an inexpensive lathe either one of these will get you up and running. You can read reviews at their web site and here at Lumberjocks. Would not buy any of their other lathes.

12×33 x 38 wood lathe
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

5 Speed mini lathe
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

tube lathe, skip it


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

What Terry says - exactly.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, turning can be kind of fun. For $60 a single tube lathe
might be fun to learn on. Maybe you find out you like to
turn. It is an interesting woodworking specialty craft.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for the very informative responses and saving me from making a mistake. I was going to post a side pic but since this is a pass won't bother. However I did want to answer a few of the others.

Price - $70 but if I bought another tool they had, this might be free.

What do I want to do? Not sure where I will fall into (bowls? table legs? etc) - just seems cool to take something raw and spin something completely cool out. But I like the tip, big lathe can do small things, small lathe can't do big things so the question is space right?

Looks like based on Wildwood's advice - one doesn't need a fancy branded lathe to do this as a fun hobby and that a couple of the Harbor Freights will do. On the larger HF, it is weird that it goes to 33 3/8 instead of 36?

Thank you again for the comments, I already know many times more about lathes than I did before which was zero.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

For free or dirt cheap I'd take it and make a dedicated disc sander or drum sander.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

People thinking about getting into turning should really take a look at what Neal Addy has to say in his article, "Getting Started in Woodturning."

http://nealaddy.org/node/39

His approach walks you through what you need consider and know before taking the plunge.

Most of your Lumberjocks here can steer you in the right direction on everything you have a question about whether it is the least to most expensive choice.


----------



## ISLANDER1 (May 22, 2019)

I have acquired an old lathe from a friend. It needs rebuilding but i have no idea what brand name. Someone has tried to make it work by the looks of it by jerry rigging it but doesn't look safe at the moment. will post a few shots. Hopefully it can be seen properly thru my shop/ temporary storage room. The only mark is on the tool rest and that may not be original. HELP!!


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Well if it ends up being free, why not. other than that, I agree to pass on this one. 
My best advise is find a local turning club. Take a simple class and use a lathe to see if you even like it before spending money on one. This is assuming you have never turned anything before.

I started on the Rockler Excelsior 10" mini lathe. Got it used for $100, and it had the bed extension. 
So it was great for spindle work, and smaller stuff. Got me started but I out grew it pretty fast. 
Funny I have a couple lathes now. A Jet 16X42 and a Stubby S750. Many end up on a 12" midi lathe and are good to go. 
For me I went big, just this year I picked up the stubby S750. It has a 29" swing, and I am spending all my time turning pepper mills that the little Rockler lathe would handle fine. lol Go figure.

So here is a list of AAW clubs in Washington. You have many to choose from around the Seattle area. 
Redmond, Bremerton, Olympia, Sequim, Fife, A bit of a hot spot area for clubs. 
https://www.woodturner.org/Woodturner/Chapters/Find-a-/Chapter/Woodturner/AAWConnects/AAW-Connects.aspx?hkey=3ebc2dcf-286d-49a1-9b72-ff55e5523609

You will find great advise, and most likely a deal on a used lathe. 
Good luck.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

> I have acquired an old lathe from a friend. It needs rebuilding but i have no idea what brand name. Someone has tried to make it work by the looks of it by jerry rigging it but doesn t look safe at the moment. will post a few shots. Hopefully it can be seen properly thru my shop/ temporary storage room. The only mark is on the tool rest and that may not be original. HELP!!
> 
> - Thumbcutter


That lathe looks read for the scrap yard, not the refurbish pile.


----------

